# factory reset code



## fox1 (Mar 15, 2012)

i have a dgm LTV-2261WCR 22" DVD combi which i use as my monitor and tv, however since the visit of the ex's brat ive found the child lock is active. i need to retune the tv, as losing freeview channels rapidly, can ne1 help me with a factory reset/override code?

thanks in advance


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2012)

send a support email to dgm??? (never actually heard of that brand so i dont know if their support is any good) secondly - check the manual if you still have it.


----------



## white phantom (Mar 15, 2012)

have you tried a combination of 0'S? maybe they have just enabled it rather than changing it, default is usually 0000 or something (just a guess)


----------



## fox1 (Mar 15, 2012)

tried all the above, i think i got more chance of gettin thru to the pope than dgm, as for the manual, its in one of those safe places i can never find again!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is the manual

http://www.digimate.com/download/manual/LTV-2261WCR%20user%20manual.pdf


----------



## ron732 (Mar 15, 2012)

Here are the customer service numbers. 

http://www.digimate.com/en/CustomerService.asp


----------



## fox1 (Mar 15, 2012)

thanx all. All sorted.thanku brandonwh64,in the manual it doesnt state a default, just says left blank so insted of banging in all the default numbers i could think of and the 1s in my head i left it blank pressed ok....bingo!!!   thanks 2 all again


----------

